# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  LadyGalaxy's Workbook

## LadyGalaxy

Eyy! I'm starting a workbook to motivate myself to practice lucid dreaming/other dream related exercises. So.. yeah! Here it is:
((I hope I'm doing this correctly haha
Probably not  :tongue2: ))


*Reality Checks:*
- Looking at my hand
- Try to breathe through my nose when it's plugged
- Trying to push my thumb through my palm

*Dream Signs:*
- I haven't really seen any recurring things in my dreams, but the color green shows up a lot?

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Dream recall/remembering my dreams
- Awareness
- Becoming lucid in a dream

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Easily becoming lucid in a dream
- Being able to control my dreams: summoning people, using magic, changing my apparence, using superpowers, changing where I am, etc...

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- This month (July):
  - Dreams I remember having: 1 (much impressive, many wows)
  - Lucid dreams: 0

*Current Technique:*
- Trying to learn DILD (I think that's what it's called?)

----------


## LadyGalaxy

Why I want to learn to lucid dream: It just seems really fun! If I can learn to be aware of my dreams, I can try to control it and do everything I couldn't do in real life ^_^
What I will do in my first lucid dream: I'll try to stay calm, and walk around for a bit. I'll just go with the dream and see what happens, maybe try to do something small like make a pencil appear. When I wake up, I'll write down everything I remember.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to Intro class, LadyGalaxy!  :smiley: 

Congrats on your first lds!  ::goodjob::

----------


## LadyGalaxy

Had yet another lucid dream just a few days later! It was incredibly vivid, where I'm pretty sure I almost met my dream guide (who appeared, dropped off some girl named Pauline to help me instead, and disappeared again. Thankss. She didn't even tell me her name..). I asked around for the boy who I kept meeting in my dreams, but when I did recieve an answer with his name, it still felt.. off. Anyways, I shot some lightning out of my finger and even flew around with actual wings. I have the whole dream in full detail in my DJ, it was amazing ^_^

----------


## NyxCC

Well done LadyGalaxy, you are really getting the hang of this!  ::D:

----------


## LadyGalaxy

Three more lucids! To sum them up:
1. Wasn´t fully aware, and I can´t recall it very well too
2. I was much more aware and I tried to make the dream mnore lifelike. It was better than before, but still not what I wanted it to be. Looked for my dream guide again  :tongue2: 
3. Incredible. This time, I managed to make it look extremely vivid, and I found my dream guide. It was tons of fun, but ended with a weird false awakening, haha

----------


## NyxCC

Impressive! Congrats, LadyGalaxy!  :smiley:

----------


## LadyGalaxy

I've had multiple lucid dreams in the past two weeks, but most of them were blurry and I didn't take the time to stabilize. Next dream I hope I'll have the common sense to take a minute and look at my hand before running off to do things  :Cheeky: 
I'm also trying to complete my goal of going to space. I have, but it wasn't what I was going for: the space I went to was unrealistic and weird looking- I want to go to a space that looks like real life, with stars, planets, etc...

----------


## NyxCC

Nice! Perphaps your next space dream will look like your avatar  :smiley: .

----------


## LadyGalaxy

I know I haven't posted in a while, but I've been really busy with school, so I just haven't had time =( However, I had a lucid dream this morning/last night, and I thought I'd share it, since it was one of my better, clearer ones!
It started out as a pretty creepy nightmare where I woke up and then went downstairs. I remember the dream was really clear and accurate, so my house looked really similar to how it did in real life. Suddenly, I remembered to check my hand. I saw it was slightly distorted, and laughed in that stupid creepy girl's face. I flew upwards and towards the window, where I yelled to my mom that I would be right back and pushed open the door. Outside, it was sunrise, and the sun was behind our house to the garden was pretty shadowy. Outside was inaccurate and didn't look like real life, but that didn't matter because I just decided to fly towards the clouds as fast as possible. I could literally feel the fluffiness! It was so cool. After that, I tried to go see a bird's nest but I couldn't control my flying well enough. There was also a house on a tree, where a group of pumpkin monkey/people lived (I thought the reminded me a bit of Over The Garden Wall). When I flew down, the scenario had changed- I was in a slightly crowded street, in the middle of the day, and a shop owner who protects the monkeys was talking to me about how we should maybe get the monkeys to come down and meet the humans (little strange fact- my addiction to Undertale followed me into the dream. You know how in protected areas, there's usually a line around the thingy being protected? In my dream, instead of a line, it was literally just the word "DETERMINATION"). I told him we should let them come down in their own time, when they're comfortable. He agreed, and I woke up.
It felt so real this time! I could feel the clouds and even the slight humidity in the hair and grass that showed it had been raining. I can remember what the house looked like, the clouds, the outside.. It was awesome. I've had other lucid dreams since I've been more inactive on DV, but none of them have been as great as this one.
EDIT: Wow, that was long, sorry!

----------


## NyxCC

Hey LadyGalaxy, good to hear from you!  :smiley:  Congrats on the lucid dream, this sounded like a really cool experience. The part where there was a a word instead of a line was very interesting and also the pumpkin monkey people.  :smiley:

----------


## LadyGalaxy

I've noticed something kind of cool recently in my dreams and I felt like writing it down here since I'm not very active on the site but I still practice lucid dreaming when I have the time- even if I'm not lucid, I have pretty good control over my dreams (much better than before). I was able to actually rewind time in the dream and fly easily enough (though I still struggle with that a bit in non-lucid dreams). It's odd because I don't seem to question the "magic" at all and I sort of just casually think, "Man, I forgot my books for class, I should just rewind time," or "I lost my backpack somewhere, I'll just fly around and see if I can spot it,". I can think logically enough that I can actually solve the problem, but I don't ever realize that I'm in a dream and/or question how I'm doing all of these things. So... yup ^_^

----------


## LadyGalaxy

Hi! Wow, I haven't posted here in forever. Sorry about that. Either way, I thought I'd do a little update, since even if I don't have time to actively practice lucid dreaming (school  ::thumbdown2::  ) , I still occasionally have lucid dreams- never very aware or vivid, but still.

The thing that probably annoys me the most is how I never take the time to focus on the dream. Whenever I become lucid I just instinctively fly away and end up waking up too quickly or losing lucidity after looking around for a minute or so. Anyone have any tips on how to improve on this? 

Despite this, I sometimes have really long and incredible lucid dreams- in fact, I just had one last night, and it's what pushed me to post here again. I forgot to write down everything this morning, since I woke up and then fell back asleep by accident, but it was really amazing. I think I had a very specific mission/goal to reach, and even though I can't remember exactly what it was, the journey there was amazing. I travelled to a dozen different places- a huge school where a party was being held at nighttime; a room full of mirrors on the floor, wall, and ceiling; a small town square with pretty buildings and nice people (including my mom? for some reason?); and of course, the goal itself, the place I was heading to. I entered through the ceiling of a building, and I found myself in outer space. In the distance was a bright light, like a star. It was both beautiful and kind of terrifying. I went towards it, and after that, I remember a dark, round auditorium, with a window through which you could see space. It reminded me of Star Wars, in a way; someone in the center of the room was giving a speech, I think- it was the brightest part of the room. Noone noticed me, until I tried to reach the person in the center; I got into a fight then, and tried to use my powers (or dream powers, I guess. I tried to defend myself is what I mean), but I got scared after this really threatening, Darth Vader looking guy started coming towards me and nothing worked anymore. I ended up just waking myself up.

It was a really cool experience, and it really felt like an adventure. I hope to have more dreams like this in the future, perhaps more focus and lucid. I was definitely aware that I was in a dream, but I didn't care much since I just wanted to follow the story that had already been set up. I tried to remember the fact that I was in a dream during the fight, too, so I could use my powers, but it didn't work all that well because I was afraid I might turn it into a nightmare and woke myself up.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back and congrats on the awesome ld! I especially liked the mirror room.  :smiley: 

Regarding awareness and dream length, I would suggest to pick a dream goal beforehand (other than flying  :wink2: ), and think during the day how you would become lucid and go about following it. That should help keep focus on the dream state and the dream itself.

----------

